# Amazon Flex in Los Angeles



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Flex in LA sucks! Do they really expect you to hit refresh on the app 1000x a day so that you might get lucky and get a 2 hour block for 50$? What a joke!


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It's actually much easier here than in most markets... At least here in LA you can manually pick up a few reject blocks no one else wants to do.

You need to either pick out an automated method and risk eventual deactivation or spend hours searching for a few reject blocks that will pay you a couple of bucks here and there. Most markets don't even have this luxury! It's all automated block grabbers or nothing. 

Head on over to the make your own block grabber thread and read on...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Here you can have my E LA one for Monday. 

You want the 3hr out of Irvine too ? Ops sorry gone already.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Problem is Amazon is playing fckin games and does not give a flying sh*t about any of us as proven over these past few months. 

Amazon needs to either DEACTIVATE those using "bots" like yesterday or allow everyone to use them. I would love to activate Frep and put a block grabber on my phone, but don't want to risk getting deactivated. BUT, looks like Amazon is not doing sh*t anyway so those of us trying to playing fair and follow the rules are getting fcked in the end.

This is the first full week where it has been hell grabbing blocks manually and I can tell it's all bots grabbing blocks in the LA market now. Fished for about 5 hours today off and on and the few Chino blocks I saw I could not grab. Said screw it and went off a did a little bit of Door Dash. 

In the LA market, the only good spot is Rosemead followed by Hawthorne. I just live to far away or otherwise, I'd Flex those locations as those are the only two with consistent blocks the drop all day long (at least for now) that the botters seem NOT to like.

I really think Amazon is about to phase out Flex (at least in California) and/or they are pulling methods to make it difficult to flex "full time" in a day. More DSPs are being added at the warehouses and Flex drivers are being pushed more and more to the late morning and "night" routes with most being sh*tty areas and/or areas that will *** up your car (dirt roads, mountains, etc..). I'm also tired of getting drops that is the house right on the corner of a main intersection with no hidden spot or the house at the end of a 2 to 5 mile road ending in a cul de sac while the white vans get all the homes in the middle. My guess is also DSPs are not going to contract for complicated areas where homes are hard to find, sh*tty, high theft, ghetto areas thus, probably why so many blocks are available for Rosemead and Hawthorne. Flex drivers basically deliver to all the bullsh*t high risk areas and addresses the DSPs don't want. That's why they arrive first get their pick and what's left over drops to Flex.

It's very hard to get 2 3.5-4hr blocks in logistics now since there are no more 9-930am blocks (at least in Chino - and I hear no more AMs in Riverside). When the first Flex block starts at 10:30-11am and runs until 2-3pm, if not done with that block within 2 hrs you won't catch/see anything for the afternoon and if lucky a 4pm+ block for 3-3.5hrs might drop. Got one reserved 3.5 hr this week with a sh*tty start time of 12:30pm! 12:30!?!? Could not give me a 10:30 at least! Of course I accepted, but if this was just a few weeks back, I would have not knowing I could get a same day block in the morning. That's how fast things have changed at least in the Chino whse over the past two weeks.

... and as the OP stated, it is a JOKE to tap all fcking day just get ONE 2 hour block (or even a 3-3.5 hr block). When able to get two 4 hour blocks in a day, I'd say yes, it was worth tapping knowing you had a fair chance to get at least $144 day. But doing the same amount of tapping for $36-63 is just bullsh*t! The whole system is now broke and I really doubt Amazon gives a flying *** because I do think they are trying to phase Flex out given all the issues. The proof will be in a few weeks. Last year from Thanksgiving to just after Christmas, it was super easy to get 10 blocks a week manually and blocks were so plentiful 40 hr caps were lifted. I am willing to bet none of this happens this year. If still tapping for hours to get blocks in a few weeks, put a fork in this program because it will soon be done. Well, let's hope I'm wrong.

My 2cent rant for the evening...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex you're basically being forced out of Flex by playing "fair" any way, so why not just install a bot? you may as well be deactivated now any way since it sounds like you're having a hell of a time getting blocks manually.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well Zoom, that pretty much sum's it up right there. My experience exactly. I'm sitting here saying screw this $h!t. I have plenti of other stuff to do tomorrow. And the news tonight is talking about smart phone addiction lmao !!! You can sure as he$$ blame Amazon for one's Addition.

Free Reserve blocks for all !!!

BTW where the hell are they ?


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well Zoom, that pretty much sum's it up right there. My experience exactly. I'm sitting here saying screw this $h!t. I have plenti of other stuff to do tomorrow. And the news tonight is talking about smart phone addiction lmao !!! You can sure as he$$ blame Amazon for one's Addition.
> 
> Free Reserve blocks for all !!!
> 
> BTW where the hell are they ?


jeff bezos ate our Reserve blocks.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

I spoke to a warehouse guy at Chino who also Flexes and he said it's just really slow right now. He isn't aware of any new DSP but they do get the early morning routes. Said Chino use to average around 300 Flex drivers a day, they are down to around 100 right now. Said things are so slow right now that yesterday, Sunday, they had 0 Flex drivers and even warehouse workers are trying to find something to do so they don't get sent home early. Hopefully things pick up cause I dislike doing routes out of Rosemead.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LauraC said:


> I spoke to a warehouse guy at Chino who also Flexes ...


I understood that like Uber/Lyft they can not be an employee and an IC at the same time.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There were probably 30 or so cars for the 1030 & 1045 4 hr routes today at DLA7.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

did anyone else’s Prime Now warehouse order minimum get increased to $35 for free delivery recently? UCA1 has been slow ever since that change took place ...


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> ZoomZoomFlex you're basically being forced out of Flex by playing "fair" any way, so why not just install a bot? you may as well be deactivated now any way since it sounds like you're having a hell of a time getting blocks manually.


just this past week it has been difficult. rarely had issues before last week getting a block at DLA7 and i always got work out of DLA5 before my transfer last month.

luckily, i have a real job and moving to full time in a full weeks, but i still would like to flex at least a couple times a week. just frustrating as on my days off, it was nice to see blocks there or only the need to fish less than hour. with the few days i have off from my real job, last thing i want to do spend half a day fishing for a 3-3.5 hr block.

yeah, i could install in a bot, but i'm just to paranoid of getting deactivated. just wish amazon would make up their f'in minds and either cut bot users off with all the warnings or send all of us an email an say, go ahead install whatever you want to assist you in getting blocks. as of right now, the playing field is not fair and amazon knows it and is currently "supporting" it by not acting upon email warnings. i don't blame any of you who have the balls to use a bot right now ... high risk means high reward and yes, you bot users are being rewarded right now.

also in my case, i was part of a wave of deactivations out of DLA5 last year december 13th (when flex was my only source of income). amazon admitted by email they made a mistake on my account (was reactivated a week later); but still, i was deactivated along with 60-70 other drivers on december 13th last year so if all you bot users think amazon will not deactivate due to christmas coming up.... think again. anything can happen at anytime with amazon.



LauraC said:


> I spoke to a warehouse guy at Chino who also Flexes and he said it's just really slow right now. He isn't aware of any new DSP but they do get the early morning routes. Said Chino use to average around 300 Flex drivers a day, they are down to around 100 right now. Said things are so slow right now that yesterday, Sunday, they had 0 Flex drivers and even warehouse workers are trying to find something to do so they don't get sent home early. Hopefully things pick up cause I dislike doing routes out of Rosemead.


Wow... must be the calm before the storm. Makes sense now that it has been difficult to manually grab a block out this past week.

Yeah, Rosemead always showing blocks... I'm tempted. It's the only other location I could possibly do, but really don't want to deliver West of that warehouse as then you are basically in LA. Where have you been delivering to out Rosemead? If basically the SGV, I might try a block if Chino stays "slow."


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not slow today.

Rosemead DPS1 will deliver to Dodger stadium area and into silverlake. Burbank too. Not during the morning shifts I've seen or done. Typically evening retries.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

You can work for Amazon warehouse and do Amazon Flex, email support and they'll verify it. I thought about it over the summer and they confirmed you can, just have to use separate emails.

Saw lots of Chino routes this morning, hopefully things are picking up.

If you're use to Riverside/Chino routes, Rosemead just has more traffic and people mulling around. There's certain things I do to try to save wear and tear on my car, like leaving my car running, I sometimes leave the door open so I don't have to open and close it all the time, I hardly wear my seatbelt, etc. These are things I don't feel safe doing in the areas I deliver out of Rosemead.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone know if Amazon offers any kind of insurance for its drivers? Do y'all do Fresh deliveries too?- I tried some but it seemed like way too much work for the money, those packages are HEAVY plus my car was so full I couldn't barely see out the windows=unsafe


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

uberlift said:


> Anyone know if Amazon offers any kind of insurance for its drivers? Do y'all do Fresh deliveries too?- I tried some but it seemed like way too much work for the money, those packages are HEAVY plus my car was so full I couldn't barely see out the windows=unsafe


Do you mean like personal insurance in case you injure yourself to the point where you can't work any job? In that case no, there is no workers comp available nor any insurance from Amazon for you. If you get a personal injury working for Amazon then it is on you 100% as in independent contractor.

The only time I might say Amazon would maybe step in is if you were injured on a customers property and ended up suing the customer. Let's say you tripped over a stair on the customers property that was defective or not to code and you ended up being injured enough to get an attorney interested in going after the home owners insurance. Amazon may step in at this point to stop any bad publicity about home owners facing a liability issue from an Amazon independent contractor being injured on their property.

Auto insurance is covered in the Flex app itself when it is on and you are working a block or returning packages to the warehouse. It covers you for $1 million for liability and up to $50k for comp and collision provided you carry that coverage on your own personal policy and you are responsible for a $1k deductible.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

The auto insurance quoted above is what I was looking for, thanks. Do you know where I can find this in writing? Is it on the app or the website somewhere?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

uberlift said:


> The auto insurance quoted above is what I was looking for, thanks. Do you know where I can find this in writing? Is it on the app or the website somewhere?


It's in the app itself under help > insurance.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks very much dkcs!


----------

